# What to choose?



## bwbwings (29/12/21)

Oh great wise ones of the vaping world please share your thoughts and experience.

I am looking for a new mod... have the Grus but it has this stupid battery door cover that has stripped...

Right now I am torn between DOVPO ODIN 100W or the Foxy ONE 120W, I am sure I won't go wrong with either but an hoping for your advice before making the decision.

Thank you in advance for any thoughts you can offer.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/12/21)

Can't speak for the Odin, but I do own a Foxy One. Great ergonomic mod with no hassles. No battery door to strip there. It is one of two mods from Augvape that I own and I love both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Can't speak for the Odin, but I do own a Foxy One. Great ergonomic mod with no hassles. No battery door to strip there. It is one of two mods from Augvape that I own and I love both.


Agree. I love my foxy one. If you don’t need bells and whistles and just want an awesome mod that delivers and doesn’t miss a beat then grab the foxy one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bwbwings (29/12/21)

Sold, just placed my order for the Foxy one, so super excited  

Thanks for the info guys

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (29/12/21)

bwbwings said:


> Sold, just placed my order for the Foxy one, so super excited
> 
> Thanks for the info guys



Which color did you get?


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/21)

bwbwings said:


> Sold, just placed my order for the Foxy one, so super excited
> 
> Thanks for the info guys


Nice! What you putting on top of it?


----------



## Timwis (29/12/21)

Right choice, you were correct to start with that neither would disappoint but the Foxy One is possibly the best proprietary chipped single battery device available!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bwbwings (29/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Which color did you get?



I got the black one with green leather... was a tough call.

What colour do you have?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (29/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Nice! What you putting on top of it?



Thanks, I am just going to use my Bachelor X RTA, what do you have?


----------



## Timwis (29/12/21)

This is the Copper with Wood Pattern Leather!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## bwbwings (29/12/21)

It is gorgeous  



Timwis said:


> This is the Copper with Wood Pattern Leather!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (29/12/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/augvape-foxy-one-120w-box-mod-review.t72843/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dovpo-odin-100w-tc-21700-box-mod-odin-100.t68212/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (29/12/21)

The Foxy One is a mod that I use often yet still looks like it's just come out the box, no blemishes, scratches extra, perfect!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (30/12/21)

bwbwings said:


> I got the black one with green leather... was a tough call.
> 
> What colour do you have?



The exact same one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/12/21)

bwbwings said:


> Thanks, I am just going to use my Bachelor X RTA, what do you have?


I have the black and green as well with a black druga. Been my daly carry since early this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bwbwings (4/1/22)

Thanks everyone, I finally got my Foxy One and boy is she a beaut. I just love how it looks and feels in my hand.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/22)

bwbwings said:


> Thanks everyone, I finally got my Foxy One and boy is she a beaut. I just love how it looks and feels in my hand.
> 
> View attachment 247649
> View attachment 247650


Very nice!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (4/1/22)

bwbwings said:


> I just love how it looks and feels in my hand.


Title of my sex tape...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (4/1/22)

bwbwings said:


> Thanks everyone, I finally got my Foxy One and boy is she a beaut. I just love how it looks and feels in my hand.
> 
> View attachment 247649
> View attachment 247650


That's what she said

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

